# Wild Horse Roundup



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/article/46672435/nearly-300-wild-horses-captured-in-central-idaho

Remind me again why we can't do this in Utah in the areas basically everyone believes are being severely damaged by wild horses?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> https://www.ksl.com/article/46672435/nearly-300-wild-horses-captured-in-central-idaho
> 
> Remind me again why we can't do this in Utah in the areas basically everyone believes are being severely damaged by wild horses?


Umm you have children right?!? Ever seen the movie _Spirit_?!?

#horseslivesmatter

One of my favorite quotes from a previously referenced article on the feral horse debacle, "Feral horses are the only animal in the West managed by emotion instead of science."


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> https://www.ksl.com/article/46672435/nearly-300-wild-horses-captured-in-central-idaho
> 
> Remind me again why we can't do this in Utah in the areas basically everyone believes are being severely damaged by wild horses?


We do and have for a while if I understand correctly. Definitely some controversy though (as the source highlights). According to the link the actually captured more than the stated goal on this herd back in September.

https://wildhorseeducation.org/2019/09/12/onaqui-roundup-2019/amp/


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Any happening out in the Books?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Any happening out in the Books?


I doubt it, at least I haven't heard of any rumblings about one. I know that the last time they tried to do it in Colorado just across the border the antis were out in force to stop it. That was a few years ago.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The Range Creek Herd? Haven't seen anything about them since 2010. But I'm still a novice at the wild horse issue.

They removed 27 from Little Book Cliffs in CO last year before resorting to helicopters. Not much reporting once that began. 

Wouldn't mind seeing them treated like any other invasive species. But I think it's a stretch to claim they are the only species managed by emotion. Definitely some science worked into their management plans. Plus, the few RAC meetings I've been to exposed how much emotion goes into big game management in this state. Once you involve public input into a system it's pretty hard to overestimate the role emotions and values influence the management of a resource. 

But at the end of the day I personally can't justify protecting such a large invasive animal in the arid west. Don't have much say in it and not one of my biggest concerns either.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw a documentary about the wild horse/burrow population a month or so back. Just the cost in capturing and feeding them is a joke! And they're not having the adoption rate numbers like they once did. 


The ranchers are fed up with them! They are eating the grass that the cows would be eating on the range lease the rancher is paying for. 


When they do the round-up, they have both sides of horse debate present. PETTA, Ranchers, Horsemen and so on. It was a great hour spent IMO and I saw both sides of the dilemma. I don't think there is a "fix" for the Horse thing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I don't think there is a "fix" for the Horse thing.


There is, just not one we are willing to do. I am not passionate about the horse issue, but it's pretty ridiculous how the kowtow to the ecoterrorists on the issue to the detriment of basically every other species. I like how backcountry has them labeled. They are an invasive species.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never quite understood how they got put on the pedestal.
There is a viable market for horse products. It is not like they are an endangered species.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

close down US slaughter houses, then import millions of dollars worth of horse meat from Canada to feed all the zoo predators. 

Sounds about right.


----------

